# Admit & Discharge dates vs Dates related to services



## MFMcoder (Jul 10, 2012)

I am needing an opinion on a coding/billing issue and hope you can help me.  I was taught that when you bill for your services on a hospital patient you should put the admit date and discharge date in what is box 18 of the CMS 1500.  Now I am being told that you should only reference the date(s) that you provided services.  

For example:  Patient arrives in ER and is admitted July 1.  Admitting physician orders chest x-ray for suspect pneumonia on July 3.  Radiologist reads x-ray July 4.  Patient is discharged July 6th.  

Traditionally I would enter these dates in box 18:  July 1 and July 6.  Now I am being told for the scenario it should be July 4 and July 4. (On either claim the date of service by the CPT code and charges would be July 4.)

Have you had any experience with this issue? 

I have talked to Medicare and am curious to see what people working and or teaching in the field think about this.


----------



## MFMcoder (Jul 11, 2012)

I finally found my answer.  If you are interested you can go to page 28, item 18http://www.nucc.org/images/stories/PDF/claim_form_manual_v8-0_7-12.pdf


----------

